# Diablo 3 Witch Doctor



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

this painting is coming along real slow. im painting on one layer only and as i have mentioned before its hard for me because i tend to save every variation ( which kind of feels like lack of confidence ). its a witchdoctor from the diablo universe and i tried a very complicated viewpoint ( from bottom )

i would love if you can point out the things you dont like or maybe things you think are missing. maybe some external input will help me to progress on that piece a bit faster


----------



## Kostya Naddubov (May 5, 2016)

why using only one layer in digital painting?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

well i do have the background seperated from the figures but other than that it creates more dynamic shapes and builds up confidence. that way it feels like sculpting the painting and you are more likely fix mistakes when you see them rather than covering them up with some other stuff to cheat my way out hehe


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

update. had a nice talk with someone today in google hangout. suggested to make the other hand visible even if it would be anatomically wrong ( due to perspective ). also worked a bit more on the helmet to make it more like ... you know .. a helmet ^^still not satisfied with the mouth area ( where the mask ends - hence it doesnt have dark shadows yet )

if you are up to it let me know what you dont like and why


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thanks for all the comments so far :vs_box: here is another update. i fixed the cermonial dagger to look more like a star metal kukri ( diablo 3 item diablo players will recognize ^^ ) and planned out more of the background plus fixed gargantuans head.. i will have to push everything to the right so i can move the most right monster a bit so the face isnt covered by the helmet horn. this will suck XD

as usual - appreciate feedback


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

had time to work some more on it.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

update number idk anymore


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

There is great detailing in this and the composition is strong, your perspective is spot on too!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

update - coloring is closing in ^^


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

final post 


/cheers


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

great work abt love the levels of details how many hours in total ?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you meli. i dont really count the hrs.. i would guess like 20-30 hrs.. the further it goes the more its like thinking for a minute - trying out a stroke - think again etc ^^


----------

